# How to build OBS Studio in Windows 10? [Solved]



## lhypds (Oct 2, 2018)

Date: 2018.10.2
OS: Windows 10
Visual Studio: 2013 Express, 2015, 2017 Express

I keep having errors when trying to build from latest source in GitHub page.
I followed official build guide and it keep having errors when I click build in Visual Studio 2015.

Almost errors are start with "LNK2019: unresolved external symbol".

I think maybe it's version's problem, is there anyone built successfully and can share your building steps in details.

I used latest CMake, Qt and "Pre-built windows dependencies" which is from official site.
Already tried to downgrade all packages' version and the errors still happen.

Please help, thank you.


----------



## lhypds (Oct 3, 2018)

Update:

I changed to use Visual Studio 2013 Express, the CMake GUI has an "Error in configuration process, project files may be invalid" error message.

And the area below "Configure" button has errors.

---
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:8 (project):
  No CMAKE_C_COMPILER could be found.

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:8 (project):
  No CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER could be found.
---

This error did not appear if use Visual Studio 2015 and Visual Studio 2017 Express.


----------



## lhypds (Oct 3, 2018)

Update:

I changed to use Qt 5.8, It finally solved!!!

And the followings I used:
CMake 3.12.2
Visual Studio 2015 (14.0.25431.01 Update 3)
Qt 5.8 (path is C:/Qt/5.8/msvc2015)
dependencies2015

PS, I built with 32 bit version.

I think anyone who use these should build successfully! (0 error, 0 warning)

And I noticed with the Qt 5.11.1 which is the latest version currently, it has 1 module error.
Must use Qt 5.8.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 8, 2018)

I have built OBS with Qt 5.6 up through Qt 5.11 on Windows 10.  All will work fine.  However, Qt does not currently provide 32-bit packages for Visual Studio 2017.  Qt also no longer provides packages for Visual Studio 2013.  We generally recommend that you use Visual Studio 2017 with Qt 5.9 or newer.  Official builds currently use Qt 5.10.x.


----------

